# الكل يخش يبارك لهايدي بسرعة



## Yes_Or_No (17 أغسطس 2006)

_*:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: *_

_*الكل يبارك لهايدي يا جماعة *_


_*انا اهديت لهايدي اللون الخاص بيا اللي كسبته في المسابقة*_

_*واللقب المتلون و كل الامتيازات الجميله من قبل الادارة *_

_*الكل يبارك لهايدي بسرعةةةةةةةةة *_

_* وميرسي قوي يا استاذ روك علي المجهود ده في اسم هايدي بقي تحفه باللون الجديد*_



_*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك يا هايدددددددددددددددددددددي *_

_*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك*_

_*:spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22:  وحظ سعيد للمتسابقين :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: *_


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2006)

*مبروك يا هايدي على اللقب و اللون و الامتيازات... لكن خلي في بالك الامتياز هذا لمدة شهر.. يعني لحقي و فوزي في مسابقة ثانية حتى تبقين على اللقب...*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (17 أغسطس 2006)

المفروض كنت نزلت الموضوع في قسم تصميم المواقع علشان اقدر اعدل 

شهر مين بس يا روك حرام عليك 

الامتيازات مفتوحة


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2006)

*اقرأ نص الجائزة من جديد , شهر بس هههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أغسطس 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههه

اقرا كويس بقي يا ميناااا

والف مبروووووك لهايدي*


----------



## +Dream+ (17 أغسطس 2006)

الف الف مبروك يا هايدى 
و عقبالى لما اخد امتياز ادمن بدل مينا هوت انشالله يوم 
:yahoo: 
ههههههههههههه

( بهزر اوعى تزعل يا مينا )


----------



## heidi (25 سبتمبر 2006)

ميرسى يا مينا ربنا يخليك 


هههههههههههههههه بتتخانقوا على ايه 
طبعا الامتيازات علطول 
اقروا بقى نص الجايزة كويس
ههههههههههههههه


ميرسى ليكوا كلكم 
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*بقى حضري حالك ترجعي عضو مبارك من بداية الشهر اللي جاي *


----------



## Coptic Man (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههه*

*هيوحشك اللون بتاعك يا هايدي *


----------



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*حرام عليك يا روك بتحبط البت ليه كده *


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*الف مبروك ياهايدي *
*الوون جميل *
*يالا الكل هايحسدك *

*اشمعنى هيا بقة ياروك ها ماشي ياروك*


----------



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*انتا مبرشم يا رامى*


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*يا ناس اللون لمدة شهر و احنا اعطينا هايدي اللون لشهر و نص يعني لو فازت الشهر القادم يبقى نعطيها لنص شهر بس هههه*


----------



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*خلاص متزقش  الله ولا علشان ادمن يعنى *


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*ههههه*
*حتتخانقي معي ولا ايه يا ميرنا؟*
*اشكيكي لكوبتك حو يعرف حسابه معاكي *


----------



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*اه بقا كده يا روك *

*اصلى الخناقه معاك ليها صوت تانى مينا بتخانق معاه بيسيبنى ويمشى *

*لكن انتا لاء*


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا صدقيني مينا عسل بس بيعصب شوي زايد عن اللزوم مرات*

*اسمع يا كوبتك صير زيي و بلاش تهرب من الخناقات *


----------



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *لا صدقيني مينا عسل بس بيعصب شوي زايد عن اللزوم مرات*
> 
> *اسمع يا كوبتك صير زيي و بلاش تهرب من الخناقات *


 

*بامانه يا روك مصيبه* :smil12:


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا بهدي النفوس زيك بس...*


----------



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *انا بهدي النفوس زيك بس...*


 
*يباشا زى ايه دانتا عديتنى بمراحل بقيت دكتور تهديه*


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*منكم نتعلم و نستفيد*


----------



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *منكم نتعلم و نستفيد*


 
*اسمها بعض ما عندكم او بلاش دى منكم نستفيد :t32: *

*هعشلكم قرن اعلم فيكم :ranting: *


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههه عصبتي بسرعة ليه*
*دا كوبتك اهدئ منك بكثير...*


----------



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *هههه عصبتي بسرعة ليه*
> *دا كوبتك اهدئ منك بكثير...*


 
*احم احم فى ايه يا روك شكلك ناوى على تسيح :ranting: *


----------



## heidi (25 سبتمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


طب ممكن اعرف انا بقى موقفى ايه من دا كله


----------



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*موقفك محرج جدااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*فشلتي هايدي يا ميرنا... مش بقلك اعقلي و اركدي شوي*


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا مش مبرشم بس شارب لتر عصير جوافة لوحدي :yahoo: :yahoo: *


----------



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *فشلتي هايدي يا ميرنا... مش بقلك اعقلي و اركدي شوي*


 
*قصدك ايه بظبط حدد موقف انى فاشله وفشلتها حدد موقفك حالا دلوقت:ranting: *


----------



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *لا مش مبرشم بس شارب لتر عصير جوافة لوحدي :yahoo: :yahoo: *


 
*يا طفس طب قول حاجه غير جوافه ولا عجباك*  :yahoo:


----------



## heidi (25 سبتمبر 2006)

انتى شايفة كده


طب انجدينى


----------



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*ايده شكلك متعرفنيش انا اللى يدخلنى السجن ولا اعرفه ممكن افرح فيه *


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا مش هاقول انا بموت في عصير الجوافة جدا*


----------



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *لا مش هاقول انا بموت في عصير الجوافة جدا*


 
*قلتش حاجه انا كده اتاكدت وبوثيقه منه شخصيا:yahoo: *


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*واية يعني اتاكدتي مش واخد بالي حضرتك*


----------



## ميرنا (25 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *واية يعني اتاكدتي مش واخد بالي حضرتك*


 
*لا دى شفرات ما على الناصح غير انو يفهم* :beee:


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 سبتمبر 2006)

طيب انا ناصح مش واخد بالي سعادتك برضة


----------



## Coptic Man (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*احلي حاجة الهروب من المشاكل يا روك*

*علشان بتخلي الواحد يزعل من اللي حوالية*

*فالانسحاب احسن*

*ولا انتا ايه رائيك يا مان*

*ولا نسائل خطيبتك ؟؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*لا خلاص انا انحسب,,, زنيت على الوتر الحساس؟*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (25 سبتمبر 2006)

لا يا روك حرام بليز اللقب يفضل لحد المتسابق الجديد يفوز بالمسابقة

ده العدل


----------



## Coptic Man (25 سبتمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههههه*

*انا شايف اني ده النصب*

*والتحايل علي القانون*


----------



## My Rock (26 سبتمبر 2006)

Yes_Or_No قال:


> لا يا روك حرام بليز اللقب يفضل لحد المتسابق الجديد يفوز بالمسابقة
> 
> ده العدل


 

*راجع قوانين المسابقة الي بتقول شهر واحد*

*عما يفوز الفائز الثاني تكون سنة كاملة خلصت هههه :yahoo: *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (28 سبتمبر 2006)

بليز يا روك مكانش في حاجه بتقول شهر 

بليزززززززززززززززززززز علشان خاطري


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*خاطرك على العين و راس حبيبي*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (30 سبتمبر 2006)

يا باشا ربنا يخليكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك

هيييييييييييييييييييييييييي

يحيا روك

ملحوظة : ربنا يستر بس لو ضحك عليا هعمل هاك علي المنتدي انا مفتري


----------



## ميرنا (30 سبتمبر 2006)

*ده يضحك على عشره زيك بس اقعد ساكت *


----------



## meme85 (30 سبتمبر 2006)

الف الف الف مبروك يا هايدي وانشاءلله تبقين على هذا التواصل الدائم معانا


----------



## بيترالخواجة (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الف الف مبروك  يا هايدى    يار استمار دائم فى النجاح


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووك يا هايدددددددددددددددددددددي 

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك

انا معرفكيتش لكن حبيت ابارك


----------



## بنت الفادى (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبرو يا هايدى​


----------



## loveinya (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الف مبروك يا احلى هايدى ربنا يحافظ عليك و يحفظ قلبك


----------



## stan55 (13 يناير 2007)

مبروك يا هايدي على اللقب و اللون و الامتيازات... لكن خلي في بالك الامتياز هذا لمدة شهر.. يعني لحقي و فوزي في مسابقة ثانية حتى تبقين على اللقب...


----------



## merola (21 يناير 2007)

هاااااااااااااااااى يا جماعة 
مبروك هادى و عقبال لما تبقى اميرة كل المنتديات
و عقبالى انا كمان لما توافقوا انى ابقة صحبتكم:spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :beee: :beee:


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 يناير 2007)

*مبروك*

*مبروك يا هايدي وعقبال الموجودين 
والسامعين واللي شايفين 
خلي بالك انا شايف ناس كتير 
بتبصلك في الجائزة:36_15_15: 
مبروك*


----------



## MILAD_AWAD2001 (22 يناير 2007)

الف مبروك يا هايدى


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2007)

الف مبروك يا هايدى وربنا يبارك حياتك:ab8:


----------

